# Fri morning octogon.



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

21 ladyfish
3 spanish 12-15"
1 jack caravel
2 lizard fish
1. Puffer fish.

Lost one spoon to a school of 10-15 lb jack cravelle. 

Fun morning. Now lunch and moving on.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update: Sounds like a lot of action!!!


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Them ladyfish are fun to catch


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice. Lots of action for sure. Glad you got out and had some fun!


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

fun time wit da ladies !! Has the bigger ly showed up (2"-3")? Thanx for report !!
:thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice catch with the Spanish :yes: I figured they'd show up after the sun came up. I left the bridge at around 3am. Caught nothing but tons of hardhead catfish. Nothing else even had a chance because there were so many on the bottom 
Schools of Ladyfish were HUGE and hitting top water bait. Glad you caught something edible :thumbsup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the spanish were busting this morning. big schools of them.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Yah, Yesterday the bite was good and the Spanish sizable. I bagged 2 for dinner and released 1.5-2 dozen keepers. Surf Rover and I demolished the fish that evening.

This morning the bite was good but the catch small. Was pleased to bump into Litetackle2fun.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Yah, Yesterday the bite was good and the Spanish sizable. I bagged 2 for dinner and released 1.5-2 dozen keepers. Surf Rover and I demolished the fish that evening.
> 
> This morning the bite was good but the catch small. Was pleased to bump into Litetackle2fun.


It was nice meeting you as well. Maybe I will be out there again before you head home. 
You get that uni to uni knot right yet?


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Never done the uni with more then 3-4 twists. it was interesting to see it done differently. I've also been playing with a braid to mono tie... dunno what it's called but you kinda weave it around the mono (mono doesn't tie or twist). so it's very low profile.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

It was great fishing with you Spinner! In the future I hope we find a better bite! Tight Lines! YRM


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Never done the uni with more then 3-4 twists. it was interesting to see it done differently. I've also been playing with a braid to mono tie... dunno what it's called but you kinda weave it around the mono (mono doesn't tie or twist). so it's very low profile.


I use the same exact knot just wrap the brad end about 12 times!


----------

